# Titan Wear Guard Fluid Section Promo



## Calisupply (Dec 11, 2015)

I am looking to buy a new Titan Advantage 400 or Impact 440 Sprayer from my dealer. I will be spraying residential exteriors and some garages, doors and interiors on average about 3 times a month. It is unlikely I will ever wear these pumps out as my use is low and I am pretty meticulous about cleaning and maintaining my gear. My spray repair shop is urging me to get the heavily discounted fluid section that Titan offers to new sprayer buyers. His rational is that parts have gotten so expensive such that the whole assembly is a bargain relative to the individual parts that could need repair or replacement over time. In regards to the Advantage 400 an extra fluid section may be a good hedge against parts obsolescence as the sprayer is eol. I wanted to get others views on whether they purchase this add on and whether it is something worth my investing in.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

1.) EOL was a new acronym to me.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End-of-life_(product)

2.) What is the price of the fluid section in question?


----------



## Calisupply (Dec 11, 2015)

I paint paint said:


> 1.) EOL was a new acronym to me.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End-of-life_(product)
> 
> 2.) What is the price of the fluid section in question?


Advantage 400 = $109.

Impact 440i was $150; just raised to $225.


----------



## rossegnole (May 31, 2008)

I believe both fluid suction are interchangeable , if not the same.
Buy 440I 
$109 is less what will cost to service the pump.
Go for it


----------

